# Timbre Ridge Lake Lawrence County



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

Anyone here fish Timbre Ridge Lake in Lawrence County ? I've been told that there are crappie in the lake but so far haven't found any and I'm usually able to find them if they exist. So if anyone here has caught crappie in Timbre Ridge I'd like to hear about it.

Also, have any of you had trouble with swimmers interfering with your fishing there ? Seems to be a big problem there with swimmers parking there cars on the boat ramp and blocking it so they can swim off the ramp when it is posted no swimming allowed from the ramp, dock, or dam ! I've even had folks jump in right in front of me when I had lines in the water. I've contacted the local game officer and has went out and issued citations but it still keeps going on. Anyone have any input on the matter ?


----------



## TimG (Jan 31, 2010)

Lamewolf said:


> Anyone here fish Timbre Ridge Lake in Lawrence County ? I've been told that there are crappie in the lake but so far haven't found any and I'm usually able to find them if they exist. So if anyone here has caught crappie in Timbre Ridge I'd like to hear about it.
> 
> Also, have any of you had trouble with swimmers interfering with your fishing there ? Seems to be a big problem there with swimmers parking there cars on the boat ramp and blocking it so they can swim off the ramp when it is posted no swimming allowed from the ramp, dock, or dam ! I've even had folks jump in right in front of me when I had lines in the water. I've contacted the local game officer and has went out and issued citations but it still keeps going on. Anyone have any input on the matter ?


I fished there a few times years ago. When I was there it was people fishing off the ramp and blocking it instead of swimming, but it was early. They give you dirty looks when you show up with a boat too, go figure. Personally, if that was the only place I had to fish I would just quit. I've seen a few small bass, and trout when they stock it. I'm sure there are some decent fish in there somewhere, but its a pretty lousy lake from my experiences ten years ago or better.


----------



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

TimG said:


> I fished there a few times years ago. When I was there it was people fishing off the ramp and blocking it instead of swimming, but it was early. They give you dirty looks when you show up with a boat too, go figure. Personally, if that was the only place I had to fish I would just quit. I've seen a few small bass, and trout when they stock it. I'm sure there are some decent fish in there somewhere, but its a pretty lousy lake from my experiences ten years ago or better.


In reality, I've caught some decent fish there. Bass and trout in the 20 inch range and big bluegills and a few nice catfish. But sure would like to see some crappie in there. But there is a problem with folks wanting to block the ramp and the swimmers seem to have no respect for anyone but themselves. Me and the wife were out there bank fishing last year and some swimmers were running around us and almost knocked the wife into the lake. Thats when I came out of my chair and went balistic on them and made them leave ! Timbre Ridge does have some decent fish, you just got to get out on the lake to find them - fishing from the dam or dock doesn't really cut it.


----------



## lmason809 (May 25, 2013)

I have fished Timbre ridge for 8 yrs on and off and caught 0 crappie. The swimmers are very annoying. I have fished the spillway,creek below the lake and the lake though and caught no crappie.


----------



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

lmason809 said:


> I have fished Timbre ridge for 8 yrs on and off and caught 0 crappie. The swimmers are very annoying. I have fished the spillway,creek below the lake and the lake though and caught no crappie.


Zero crappie for me also so far, and I've been fishing it now for about 3 years now and I can usually find the crappie if they are there. I'm gonna continue to try this year and if I get skunked I'll just stick to the bass there because its only about 20 minutes from the house.


----------



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

Found this on Wayne National Forest's website about Timbre Ridge:

You can fish for largemouth bass, bluegill, (((crappie))), channel catfish, and rainbow trout at Timbre Ridge. The Ohio Division of Wildlife stocks channel catfish every other fall. The rainbow trout stocking program depends on availability of fish, so it is a year-to-year program. Check the Ohio Department of Natural Resources fishing website (fishing reports, trout stocking schedules) for more information.

So I guess there may be crappie in there, it just still remains a mystery to me as to where in the lake they hang out. But then maybe the crappie population is so small and concentrated it makes them harder to locate as I can usually find them if they are there.


----------



## Lamewolf (May 22, 2013)

Yesterday, June 30, 2013 I decided to try again to find some crappie on Timbre Ridge lake in Lawrence County Ohio and finally hit paydirt ! I was watching the screen of my fish finder in a spot that I thought might hold crappie this time of year and was watching a dropoff that dropped off from 8 feet down to about 20 feet since this time of year crappies like to suspend in such an area. Then all of a sudden I see fish about 8 to 12 feet down suspended over the droppoff. Water temp at the surface was 84 and I figured if it was crappie they might be in a lazy mood but it looked like all the fish on the screen was near schools of baitfish which indicates they were feeding. So I cast out past them with a 1/16 oz jig tipped with a purple curly tail grub and count down to about 9 and start a slow steady retreive. On the third cast I got a hit and landed a 12 inch crappie, then about 3 or 4 casts later another crappie a little smaller than the first. Then a thunderstorm with heavy lightening started moving in and I had the wife with me so I got her off the water as quick as I could. But, there are crappie in Timbre Ridge lake for sure ! Now I just need more time there to really concentrate on them.


----------

